# Looking For A Rom With Working Wifi Tethering



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

Title sums it up, to give some more details I have been trying to run the wireless tether for root users ( http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/ ) with ikream el nino and I have had basically no luck getting anything to tether. Out of 10 tries and restarts and everything I got my ipod and hp touchpad to connect wireless once but it wouldn't push any data at all. Given the overall pain of battery life in the ics leak I figured it is time to move on to a new rom, and I really want something that has wifi tethering and won't result in me having to pay verizon more ridiculous fees to use their crap service. So any suggestions, be it settings in the app, a new app, or a new rom, or anything that I could go out and get that has wifi tethering that won't result in fees?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Wifi tether from the play store have to be setup properly to work correctly.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Try Thundershed. I use that exact app to tether my N7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hemorrdroid (Jun 29, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Wifi tether from the play store have to be setup properly to work correctly.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yep, set device profile to generic ics/jb (wlan0) routing fix on, driver reload on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Hemorrdroid said:


> Yep, set device profile to generic ics/jb (wlan0) routing fix on, driver reload on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Try changing your device profile to rezound or Google nexus one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taylormade629 (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with this profile. Generic ics/jb. Reload drivers. . No problems here

Sent from my Liquid. ICS Thunderbolt


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Try changing your device profile to rezound or Google nexus one.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I tried the nexus one profile and still the same thing on my from no dice. I will try rezound next. Am I right in thinking the generic ics profile won't work on a gingerbread rom or will it work anyway


----------



## Hemorrdroid (Jun 29, 2011)

I always just used open garden wifi tether from the market for gingerbread, if i was having issues with wifi tether. The generic is for the leaked ics rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

It's built into any aosp rom like thundershed, jellyblur, liquidsmooth 3.2. Works flawlessly

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

Mgenova said:


> It's built into any aosp rom like thundershed, jellyblur, liquidsmooth 3.2. Works flawlessly
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


Exact answer I was looking for, thanks appreciate it


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

twinkies said:


> Exact answer I was looking for, thanks appreciate it


You can also use titanium backup pro to take tethering apps from one rom to another. For example: I've taken skyraiders tethering app simply by backing it up in ttbp and restoring in another rom. Works like a charm 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

padraic said:


> Try Thundershed. I use that exact app to tether my N7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


+1 on Shed's tethering app. It worked faster than the CLEAR internet I have! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

i've never gotten tethering either. in fact my computer doens't even see the SSID of the tether. i'm using wifi tether for root users, on Liquid ICS rom.


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

twinkies said:


> Exact answer I was looking for, thanks appreciate it


your welcome

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

jld said:


> i've never gotten tethering either. in fact my computer doens't even see the SSID of the tether. i'm using wifi tether for root users, on Liquid ICS rom.


Per an earlier suggestion on here I switched my device over to the Rezound profile, with wifi reload and routing fix enabled and sure enough it works great since then. If not you can try one of the roms that Mgenova suggested since they all should have it built in.


----------

